# Pet Sematary (2013)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"Sometimes, dead is bettah..."

Not sure I will be down with this remake. The other is a Horror masterpiece. If they stick even closer to the book, then it might just work. Will really miss the presence of Fred Gwynne though. 

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19359

"The soil of a man's haht is stoniah, Louis..."


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

In the latest development, Paramount wants Aja to direct.

My interest is piqued. More details in the link.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/-p...ndre-aja-wanted-for-pet-sematary-remake-14340


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

"The barrier was not meant to be crossed. The ground is sour."


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I have absolutely no interest in another remake or anything Alexandre Aja has directed or might direct.

However, I think _Pet Sematary_ is a decent film. Overrated by some and underrated by others. It's very interesting, mostly in its' reputation. It's sometimes a lot of fun, sometimes admittedly very scary, and sometimes one of the dumbest films I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree Perk-a-Dan but I still liked it. I can't say that about many movies. Fred Gwynne was perfect for the part and yes he will be missed. It will be interesting to see it with todays special effects.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> Fred Gwynne was perfect for the part


He's one of the undeniable brilliant touches of the original. Another would be the gore, which is fantastic. I loved the "hide and seek" scene. As most people do- for the scalpel. I loved it more for the throat-ripping. What could they possibly improve on... other than the face leaping out of the water / stonepile bit which was one of the dumber moments in the film. Especially since you can't tell whose face it is. It really looked like the father-in-law. Not Gwynne, who Mary Lambert said it was supposed to look like (thank you, audio commentary).


----------



## JoeLimon (Oct 2, 2018)

Bumping an old thread here. I've seen the reboot, and I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as I enjoyed the original.


----------

